# Canon i6500 printer, service error 5100 ?



## charlie23 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a Canon i6500 wide format inkjet printer, which recently got knocked off a shelf.
Immediately after the accident I checked the printer for damage and ran a test print, which came out fine. 
The next time I tried printing, I got Service error 5100. I have checked the user manual and have done exhaustive searches on the net, but I can't find any reference to this error code.
I took the printer to the local Canon rep here in Varna, BG. They initially got the same error, but we found that when the cover was removed the printer worked fine. This led us to believe that there was a problem with the switch on the cover (resets head to center to change cartridges when cover is raised)
However, they were still unable to overcome this problem, so I took the printer to a 2nd service company.
They were unable to get the printer to work under any conditions, which is still the case although the switch is now working correctly to reposition the heads.
Ink tanks are full and correctly set. I have reset the waste tank counter. Printer appears to power up correctly, and initially shows status as online but returns the 5100 error whenever a test page is attempted. I have checked all cables and reinstalled the drivers.
It may also be noted that the status light is flashing orange twice after I attempt to print, which should indicate a paper feed error although the paper is stocked.

I don't know what else to do, and there is no other technical assistance available locally. If anyone here has any information that would be helpful, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm a graphic artist and the machine is vital for proofing, can't afford to replace it !
:upset:


----------

